# The best knight unit



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

What is the best knight unit? so far i have (these are not in order):

Chaos knights 
Blood Knights 
Grail Knights 

Which one do you think is the best and did i miss one. please rate them

Remember they are not all the same points so bring that into account.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

if you want killy death blood knights if you want cost effective empire knights if you want versitility chaos knights


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

silver helms.................................................god saying that with a straight face is so damn hard


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Chaos knights are the 'best' imho... but for their potential hilarity I prefer dragon princes: they are never going to kill as much as the other knight varients and ASF isnt too important on knights anyway but the immunity to flaming attacks and magic is sometimes hilareous- hey there mr bloodthirster.... sorry but we're immune to all those massive numbers of incredibly strong attacks


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Dragon Princes. Are good against those god damn Hydras, Flamers, general Tzeentch magic and Dark Elf Black Dragons. Stick talisman of Loec onto your Drakemaster(?) and you`ve got yourself a nice suicide-ninja champion.

OR Bloodcrushers (are they even cav.?), full Command, that banner which lets them charge an extra D6, Herald of Khorne on Jugg, and BSB on Jugg with the banner that boosts your rank bonus.

OR 5 Bloodknights, full command, sword of battle on Kastellan, vampire lord with Red Fury, Dread Knight, Dreadlance and Enchanted shield, and Vampire BSB with Regen banner.

OR 10 Grave Guard knights, with Wight King with Axe of thingy ( wounds become d3 wounds, so fuck you Hydra! ), each model has KB, and ignores dangerous terrain etc, and is fairly cheap


Best I can come up with  and the Blood knight combo takes it INMO


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

What about Lizerdmen cold one riders


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Orc Boar Boyz.......heheheh yeah right they're not even knights, to me probably Blood Knights, they are damn dead 'ard.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

empire knights.....................seriously this is really hard to do, my sides desperately want to just split right open


----------



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

Cold One Knights..!!!! 6 of them! With Ring of Hotek + Standard of Hag Graef! Attach a BSB with Hydra banner + Dreadlord with Hydra Banner, potion of Strength & Pendant of Khaeleth and you got an imba shock charge (+ hatred)  Works great on ETC ^^


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Define "best." As a unit that kills whatever you charge, Blood Knights and Chaos Knights are about the same. As a unit that's able to set up a good flank charge without coming under fire, is cheap enough to let you bring enough for a rank bonus, and still aren't exactly slouches, Black Knights get my vote as far as overall utility. Ultimately, cavalry are for outmaneuvering your opponent and blowing through their flank. It's hard to get that out of them, but since Black Knights can spend a turn setting up their charge in terrain, out of harm's way, it's awfully hard for the opponent to do much about them short of turning to face them. If it's done correctly, the unit you're charging will already be engaged with a quagmire unit like a big mob of zombies or something, and they'll be stuck in place long enough for you to get your charge.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I like how people are making up Compositions based on combinations with Characters.

I could just slap Archaon in there ;D

Knights of Nurgle, Banner of Rage, Lances Lord of Tzeentch with Chaos Runesword, Armour of Damnation, and Favour of the Gods on a Daemonic Steed and Shield. Also, can give him Diabolic Splendour - -1 to Ld tests for Psychology based.

This gives you a unit with a Lord with 7 WS9 S6 Attacks, reduces opponent WS by 1, and -1BS, AND enemies have to reroll successful hits against him. Doubled with Causing -1 to Ld for Fear tests, it's quite nasty. He has a 2+ Armour Save, and a 6+ Ward Save.

The unit itself will hit all but most Lords and Elite Elves on a 3+, and with 15 S6 Attacks on the charge, really quite nasty.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ok, the best unit, on its own. I would say Blood Knights, but.. they are so expensive and anyone who knows there stuff will simply bait them. It has to be Dragon Princes. With banner of Ellyrion and Talisman of Loec on the Drakemaster. Not as nasty as say Chaos Knights, but more manaevorable, and pretty much the only thing thats good against a Tzeentch Magic-Line. Also the Drakemaster will *own* Skulltaker, even on a Jugg.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't see why people haven't been voting for Lizardmen Cold One Cavalry. Give them the Banner that lets them charge an extra d6" and a Lord on Carnosaur with the Scimitar of the sun Resplendent, Maiming Sheild. In a unit of 6 you'll have 13str5 attacks from the Riders, 5str4 attacks from the cold ones, 4-5str7 attacks causing d3 wounds from the carnosaur and 8-9str5 attacks from the lord. If you ask me that unit can hit pretty hard.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

and how many points is that..? 
My bog standard dragon prince unit is 150pts and is good enough to own a flank.. and really worry mainstay units if it gets into their flank, personally thats almost all Im after.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Can we please stop putting lordes/ heroes in are units a unit of marader horsmen with a decked out chaos lord can rip through a unit of blood knights!!!!!!!!!!

There for it doesnt give a real discription on how good the actual unit is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

If we are going no upgrades and points cost is a factor, then although i love blood knights and grail knights but they are very expensive for what they are. 

Therefore i will go for cold one knights or knights errant (if they have the errantry banner). Strength 6 on the charge and very cheap for there ability


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I dont mean no upgrades just dont stick a lord in the unit and call it the best becouse of the lord.


----------

